# Blonde Badgers?



## pollywog

I saw a dead badger this morning at the side of a stream. It was young and had what I can only describe as blonde / ginger fur, do you usually get blonde or ginger badgers?

I have photographs but it being dead and all I won't post them unless people are really interested.


----------



## Twiglet

pollywog said:


> I saw a dead badger this morning at the side of a stream. It was young and had what I can only describe as blonde / ginger fur, do you usually get blonde or ginger badgers?
> 
> I have photographs but it being dead and all I won't post them unless people are really interested.


I'd like to see it. I've seen the blonde hedgehogs on alderney, pied black birds, black squirrels... I really like seeing unusual coloured wildlife! I wonder if its colouration had any bearing on its early demise?


----------



## pollywog

After a bit of Googling it's an Erythristic morph, aparently they are found in a few areas and were on Springwatch earlier in the year.


*****Picture of corpse below*****


----------



## kettykev

They are uncommon but not rare, I have seen several like this and also an albino one and a hermaphrodite one.


----------



## corvid2e1

If the body is in as good a condition as it looks, and you have enough space, I recomend you take it home and freeze it, as it would be of great interest to any taxidermist. I would be very intrested to do it myself, but I don't realy have the time at the moment. there will be many others who would be very keen though.


----------



## Zoo-Man

corvid2e1 said:


> If the body is in as good a condition as it looks, and you have enough space, I recomend you take it home and freeze it, as it would be of great interest to any taxidermist. I would be very intrested to do it myself, but I don't realy have the time at the moment. there will be many others who would be very keen though.


Don't you have to have a license to handle/own badger parts?


----------



## kettykev

Not if you can prove it wasn't killed illegally


----------



## pollywog

I've just heard back from the county Biological Records Centre saying that they don't appear to have any records for erythristic Badgers, at least not in the last 20 years. Waiting to hear back from the local Badger group.


----------

